# Is this forum for refrigeration too? Ice maker problems



## BJLower (Aug 2, 2008)

*The refrigerator and frezer are seperate*

If you just bought it, time to call the repaire sevice out. The cooling for the fridge and the freezer are "kind of" seperate units. There could be a number of things wrong with the freezer side such as the thermostate having gone bad.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I moved your thread to the Appliance forum. Where it is more appropriate.

Empty freezer and fridge is probably part of your problem.
Air doesn't hold heat as well as food does. So it can't get the water as cold as it needs.


----------



## beenthere (Oct 11, 2008)

I don't do resi frig anymore.

But. I ran into this too. The ice maker gets accidentally connected to the hot water pipe.


----------

